# Ebro Angelkarte



## peterle09 (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo
Erstmal :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68612

Habe im Andree´s Angelreisen Katalog gesehen das es eine Ebro Angelkarte gibt.
Weß einer wo ich sowas bekommen kann?
Gruß Peter


----------



## Marlin1 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ebro Angelkarte*

Hallo Peterle, grüß dich,

wenn du schon öfter am Stausee geangelt hast, solltest du auch immer 
eine Angelkarte gehabt haben.|supergri |supergri 

Also, es gibt keine Ebro Angelkarte, in Spanien gibt es für freie Gewässer
eine Angelkarte der jeweiligen Provinz.
Im Unteren Stausee, auch Riba Roja bis zur Mündung des Ebro ins Mittelmeer
benötigst du die Angelkarte der Provinz Katalonien, kostet pro Jahr 12,-€.
In der Ortschaft Meqinenza, brauchst du noch die Angelkarte des örtlichen Angelvereines, da diese Strecke Pachtgewässer ist, die bekommt du im Cafe in der Ortsmitte.
Oberhalb der Staumauer Meqinenza, im Embalsee de Caspe, brauchst du die Angelkarte der Provinz Aragon, eine Jahreskarte kostet 8,- €.

So, ich habe hoffentlich genug Verwirrung gestiftet, aber ohne Angelkarte
von der Guardia Civil erwischt zu werden.....:r :r 

Gruß
Marlin


----------



## peterle09 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ebro Angelkarte*

Hallo
Danke Marlin1 aber eine *Angellizenz* habe ich immer.Besorge ich mir immer früher.
Mir geht es um Gewässerkarte wie die von Andree zb.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Marlin1 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ebro Angelkarte*

Hallo Peterle,

da bekommst du vor Ort in Meqinenza oder auch in Caspe in den 
Tabakläden sehr viel brauchbarere Karten vom See.
Auch in Deutschland, beim Hydrologischen Institut oder bei
Bade&Hornick in Hamburg bekommst du tolle Generalstabs Karten 
von den Stauseen. Die beste gibts übrigens von IBERODELTA, das
ist der Kraftwerksbetreiber in den Staumauern.

Gruß
Marlin


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ebro Angelkarte*

Gude,

frag doch einfach mal bei Andree´s Angelreisen direkt an |supergri


----------



## Marlin1 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ebro Angelkarte*

Zanderfänger, das ist ja eine ausgesprochen gute Idee.|jump: 

Aber ich habe auch die Andree-Karte, glaube mir die anderen sind
um Klassen besser.
Ausser du willst lieber an pattgetretenen und zugeschissenen Stellen sitzen.

Wenn du schonmal dort warst, weißt du was ich meine ! :g |engel: 

Gruß
Marlin

(noch 13 Tage)


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ebro Angelkarte*

@Marlin1

Das ist ausgesprochen korrekt von Dir - dann wohl doch besser die anderen Karten.

Es gibt schon genug Hundekacke auf den Gassen...


----------

